# Transformers 4 Jetzt DOCH mit Michael Bay!



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2011)

​
*Michael Bay möchte mit Pain and Gain endlich seinen Low Budget-Gangsterfilm drehen. Paramount gibt nun hierfür grünes Licht und stellt dabei als Bedingung, dass quasi als Gegenleistung „Transformers 4“ fällig ist. *

Laut Vulture ist Michael Bay in finalen Gesprächen mit Paramount und es sieht so aus, als würde er doch Transformers 4 drehen. Im Oktober hatte Bay eigentlich klargemacht, dass er über keinen neuen Teil der Roboter-Saga verhandelt, sondern erst einmal seinen lange schon geplanten Bodybuilder Film Pain and Gain drehen möchte. Jetzt sieht es so aus, als würde ein neues Giganto-Sequel direkt nach dem Low-Budget-Projekt in Produktion gehen.

Ein neuer Bay-Transformers müsste nicht nur einmal mehr auf sexy Megan Fox, sondern diesmal auch auf Franchise-Face Shia LaBeouf verzichten. Wir können nie wissen, wie viel Geld nötig ist, um einen Vorsatz zu brechen, aber Shia LaBeouf hat eigentlich öffentlich erklärt, dass er mit der Reihe fertig sei.

Jason Statham wurde schnell auf Platz 1 der auf Gerüchten basierenden Möglichkeitenliste gestellt. Er stellte zwar schnell die Unwahrscheinlichkeit einer solchen Zusammenarbeit klar, lobte aber gleichzeitig Michael Bays Talent und den kommerziellen Erfolg. Sein Terminplan sei jedoch zu voll. Aber wer weiß? Terminologisch würde der Transporter allerliebst in die Serie passen, seine kernige Art würde eine erfrischende Erneuerung der Reihe bieten. Geplant ist laut Vulture kein Prequel, sondern eine Fortsetzung der Geschehnisse und gleichzeitig eine tiefergehende Beschäftigung mit älteren Figuren des Franchise, wie z.B. Sentinel Prime aus Transformers 3.

Über die neuen Unklarheiten in Sachen Transformers hinaus gibt es auch ein Story-Update zu Pain and Gain. In seinem auf einer wahren Geschichte basierenden Low-Budget Gangsterfilm verfilmt Michael Bay eine dreiteilige News-Story. 1999 brachte sich die Sun Gym Gang, eine Gruppe krimineller Bodybuilder aus Miami, in haarige Probleme: Sie entführten und folterten einen Geschäftsmann aus Florida, raubten ihn aus und ließen ihn halbtot zurück. Das Opfer drehte den Spieß um und engagierte einen Profi, der die Testosteron-Monster zur Strecke bringen sollte. Das ist ein interessanter Stoff und Dwayne Johnson scheint eine der Hauptrollen zu übernehmen. Als mieser Bodybuilder mit massiven Problemen und vielen Tattoos ist The Rock schon ein schöner Anfang für einen knallharten Cast.

Michael Bay wird seinen Gangsterfilm wohl nächsten Frühling beginnen und dann womöglich noch während der Post-Produktion mit dem nächsten Transfromers-Teil beginnen. So arbeiten die Big Player: Auf das Passion-Project folgt immer das nächste Milliarden-Movie. Was und wie genau bei “Transformers 4” passiert, ist jetzt noch nicht raus, doch drei Sachen stehen schon mal fest:

1) Der Film wird kein Prequel.
2) Es werden zahlreiche neue Charaktere eingeführt.
3) Mindestens 50% der Dialoge werden Einwortsätze sein.


----------



## Q (7 Dez. 2011)

> Franchise-Face Shia LaBeouf


 rofl3 na wir werden ja sehen


----------



## myam77 (26 Sep. 2012)

Die VFX arbeit an den filmen ist ja unbestritten doch recht gut. Zudem sollte auch bemerkt werden das der style von Michael Bay durchaus ansehnlich ist. Was grausam ist sind die charaktere und die story. Interessant wäre es zu sehen wie Bay einen animationsfilm gestalten würde. Wo es nur um die roboter geht. Achja, der humor in den filmen ist auch unter aller sau.

Interessant wäre der 4. teil für mich eigentl nur gewesen wenn sie dann doch einen neuen director gefunden hätten. Kurze zeit schwirrte ja der name Spielberg durch die luft. Da er ja alle filme bisher mit produziert hat (schande). Ich glaub ein Spielberg könnte da soviel mehr rausholen. Bay könnte ja immer noch director of photography machen. Denn das kann er wenigstens.


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Sep. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> 3) Mindestens 50% der Dialoge werden Einwortsätze sein.



Was für Dialoge?


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Was für Dialoge?



Der war gut 

Ich für meinen Teil brauch auf jeden Fall nicht noch einen Transformers FIlm.


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2012)

Die Welt hat noch nicht mal den zweiten Teil gebraucht


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

werde es erst glauben wenn ich es sehe


----------



## AWF (3 Okt. 2012)

hab letztens ein update gelesen: kein prequel, sondern soll nach T3 spielen, aber im Weltall. Hoffe auf ferne zukunft, wie im Transformers-Film von '86.

Und an alle Meckerer:
die reihe ist auf jeden fall der hammer. gut, der zweite teil mit den zwillingen war nicht so der reisser, aber der dritte in 3d war ja mal der oberhammer.
Es kann gar nicht genug transformer-filme geben, hoffentlich gibt dann nach dem 4. teil den reboot und alles wird härter. entweder auf der erde wo es dann kracht und scheppert, oder auf cybertron, wo dann die party so richtig losgehen kann


----------

